# Joint Idea



## SketchUp Guru (23 Sep 2006)

Someone on another WW forum was asking about using sliding dovetails to join the boards for a table top. Others expressed concerns about the friction in a long joint like that especially when glue is added.

I don't know that I invented a new joint but I came up with a joint that would give the appearance of sliding dovetails at the ends. I thought I'd share it here in case anyone would find it useful.

I've designed a couple of simple jigs that would make cutting both parts a walk in the park. The jigs would automatically center the joinery on the boards. There would be a tiny amount of handwork involved.







Here's an animation showing the joint going together.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v506/ ... gtails.flv 

If someone was interested I would post the jigs.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Sep 2006)

Interesting idea. I like it.

I would definitely agree with the other forum, sliding DTS would be a nightmare (impossible) to fit together on a tabletop.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Sep 2006)

Hi dave

What a brilliant idea.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## DomValente (24 Sep 2006)

Looks good , very neat idea.


----------



## Johnboy (25 Sep 2006)

Very clever Dave. Would be a good way to fit shelves.

John


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Sep 2006)

Thank you all for the compliments. I'm starting to wonder if I should design something to apply that joint to. 

One of these days I'm going to get a chance to go buy some wood and then, look out.


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Sep 2006)

Brilliant, Dave =D> Now, why didn't I think of that :?  

Paul


----------



## AndyBoyd (26 Sep 2006)

You could even for very long joints add more dovetails and corresponding access sections. Very neat.

You should really name this joint after yourself and then copyright it - just publish it somewhere on the net with a c in circle and dated , then if some big cheese copies it you can settle out of court for a few thousand (always aim your claim at below the average 15,000 UKP lawyers cost and they will bite your hand off . I have experience of this (on the paying end unfortunately) :roll:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Sep 2006)

Thanks Paul, you can use it for the price of 14,999 UKP. 

Andy, I wondered if this sort of thing could be copyrighted. I could call it Dave's Dovetail but I'd be embarrassed having a joint named after me. I suppose if it made me rich I'd get over being embarrassed.


----------



## AndyBoyd (26 Sep 2006)

Just copyright the name, and then link it to the actual invention, then be modest but demanding if someone copies it.

You could patent the actual joint but it may not work (not being novel nor unique) and it will cost a lot to do so. 

Still a nice joint though


----------



## Jake (26 Sep 2006)

AndyBoyd":1zlzl81r said:


> You could patent the actual joint but it may not work (not being novel nor unique) and it will cost a lot to do so.



Too late, it has been made public already.

Design rights might help. Copyright is useless, it is just in the drawing of the joint, not the idea of the joint.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Sep 2006)

> Too late, it has been made public already.



You know, I had problems like that when I invented the wheel. I made the mistake of showing someone else before I got it patented. You'd think I'd learn.


----------



## Scrit (26 Sep 2006)

Dave R":1o4jz14e said:


> You know, I had problems like that when I invented the wheel. I made the mistake of showing someone else before I got it patented. You'd think I'd learn.


You invented the wheel as well? :shock: I though I'd corner the market with my square one! (or did BL beat me to it?) :lol: 

Scrit


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Sep 2006)

Scrit":3llon2s9 said:


> You invented the wheel as well? :shock: I though I'd corner the market with my square one! (or did BL beat me to it?) :lol:
> 
> Scrit



Yup. And don't get me started on fire. I invented that, too. But that darned Ogg beat me to the patent office. It really burns me up to think about it. :evil: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NeilO (26 Sep 2006)

too shy to have it named after you Dave....how about the "Rochester Dovetail"


----------

